# Losing Weight



## gabby8392 (Dec 7, 2011)

I recently started changing my diet in order to try to lose weight, but I ended up gaining a little! So now I'm really counting my calories and plan on going to the gym a few times a week (even though I hate working out in front of people). 

Does anyone else ever think that they would be more outgoing if they looked better? I feel like if I were skinny and comfortable with my body, I would be way more social. What does everyone else think about this?


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

definitely. people say being thin doesn't make all your problems go away, but for me, it does.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Losing 80 pounds has helped my confidence hugely.


----------



## Kissadilla (Feb 12, 2012)

I feel much better after switching up my lifestyle and losing 25 pounds. Sure, it hasn't erased my SA, but physically feeling more energetic and happy definitely helps.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes. For the past 4 years or so, I've had a vicious cycle of starving/extreme dieting and then totally binge eating out of my control whenever I'm stressed (which seems to be more and more frequent). 
When I gain weight, I just feel huge and it totally messes up any self confidence I've ever had. I can't be happy, or talk back to people, because I feel like they're all noticing how fat I've gotten.
When I'm at my lowest weight points, I feel much more confident in all aspects of life.


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

I've lost a little over 60 pounds in the last year, so that I'm now a little chunky but much closer to my ideal weight (I really had a lot to lose initially). Has it helped my social anxiety? Yes and no. I think it has given me hope even when some goals seem doubtful, if I put my heart and soul into it, I can chip away at it and that perhaps that's also possible for some other goals in my personal/social life. But no, it hasn't just automatically caused me to lose all of my socially anxious tendencies. There's much hard work to be done, and some days it feels much more hopeful than others. I do have to say that I've enjoyed people telling me how good I look after the weight loss. 

As far as going to a gym, I have yet to do that, for the same reason you mention (not necessarily wanting to show my sweat and tears (hopefully no blood) in front of everyone), plus sometimes I just enjoy exercising alone to de-compress from the day and let my mind wander and not feel the need to "compete" with whoever is beside me in a gym (and who may be further along in their efforts than me). 

I lost my weight almost exclusively through walking 3 to 4 hours a week on average and really watching how much I eat (especially the bread, desserts, impulsive snacking, etc.) What's nice about walking is that it can be done solitarily (park, trail, around the neighborhood, etc.), with someone (people or pet(s)), or the "hybrid" of being around people yet solitarily style of walking (like in a mall, for example).


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Gordom said:


> I've lost a little over 60 pounds in the last year, so that I'm now a little chunky but much closer to my ideal weight (I really had a lot to lose initially). Has it helped my social anxiety? Yes and no. I think it has given me hope even when some goals seem doubtful, if I put my heart and soul into it, I can chip away at it and that perhaps that's also possible for some other goals in my personal/social life. But no, it hasn't just automatically caused me to lose all of my socially anxious tendencies. There's much hard work to be done, and some days it feels much more hopeful than others. I do have to say that I've enjoyed people telling me how good I look after the weight loss.
> 
> As far as going to a gym, I have yet to do that, for the same reason you mention (not necessarily wanting to show my sweat and tears (hopefully no blood) in front of everyone), plus sometimes I just enjoy exercising alone to de-compress from the day and let my mind wander and not feel the need to "compete" with whoever is beside me in a gym (and who may be further along in their efforts than me).
> 
> I lost my weight almost exclusively through walking 3 to 4 hours a week on average and really watching how much I eat (especially the bread, desserts, impulsive snacking, etc.) What's nice about walking is that it can be done solitarily (park, trail, around the neighborhood, etc.), with someone (people or pet(s)), or the "hybrid" of being around people yet solitarily style of walking (like in a mall, for example).


This is a very inspiring post to me. Thank you.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been slacking off lately. Haven't worked out in about 2 weeks. I need to get back on track. I made it this far into losing almost 20-30 pounds since last summer. I currently weight 200.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Man, i wish i was 140lb's im 190 right now, lol, the quickest solution too this problem would be too become homeless and live in a shelter, and only eat at the shelter, you will cure your anxiety and weight problems both at the same time,


----------



## gabby8392 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone, this is some great info! It's nice to hear from your experiences. 

Gordom, I can't believe you lost that much without going to the gym! I'm impressed. But I really hope to go to the gym at least every once in awhile since I can go to the one at my school for free (well, it's included in my tuition).


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I never went to a gym and lost 80. I a lot of walking around 40 miles a week.


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Gabby! I don't blame you for taking advantage of a "free" gym membership. I think what helped me, even with just walking, was trying to pick several different places and settings so it doesn't get stale and boring. I wish you much luck!



gabby8392 said:


> Thanks everyone, this is some great info! It's nice to hear from your experiences.
> 
> Gordom, I can't believe you lost that much without going to the gym! I'm impressed. But I really hope to go to the gym at least every once in awhile since I can go to the one at my school for free (well, it's included in my tuition).


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I think losing weight would help with my overall confidence but I would still have SA


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

ryobi said:


> I think losing weight would help with my overall confidence but I would still have SA


This. I lost a lot of weight (80Lbs) and it has helped my confidence a little bit but the underlying issues of me not being good enough are still there.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

loosing weight(for a person who needs to loose weight anyway) would greatly increase your confidence. unless the root of your problems is only your self image, it would not make you outgoing and SA free.

when you start a diet, its trial and error. dont be disencourage if you aren't seeing the numbers dropping on the scale. you wont see any results unless you have a good diet.


----------



## CipherAgent (Feb 22, 2012)

When I was 16 I started biking and dieting. I lost about 20 pounds 1 year after that. I was happy and fit. I felt more confident. So yes it helps.


----------



## hilton (May 9, 2012)

Really just diet and excersise is the way to go. join your local gym. start working out. also start devolping better eating habits. eat fruits and vegetables. also try eating things like granola bars, pasta, etc.


----------



## hilton (May 9, 2012)

hilton said:


> Really just diet and excersise is the way to go. join your local gym. start working out. also start devolping better eating habits. eat fruits and vegetables. also try eating things like granola bars, pasta, etc.


try this link for "*weight loss*"


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

It's important to get enough sleep. Lack of sleep makes people crave fatty nasty food. I have found that if I get sleep deprived I end up at Burger King pigging out.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

gabby8392 said:


> Does anyone else ever think that they would be more outgoing if they looked better?


I have to say that I know my body is in rather good shape but it doesn't do jack for my SA. Infact it makes me less inclined to go topless in summer because I don't feel comfortable attracting attention to myself. Can't win. Pfft!

In regards to you weight loss; exercise is a very important part of losing weight. The right kind of exercise can even change the way your body stores fat, storing it more in the muscles to provide them with energy quickly and less elsewhere.

As far as diet is concerned; what you eat influences how much fat your body stores more so than how many calories you consume. Carbohydrates stimulate the release of insulin and insulin promotes fat storage. Cut back on carbs but don't eradicate them entirely. Avoid fast releasing carbs like sugar, blah, blah. Eat oatmeal. Oatmeal releases sugar into your blood very slowly over time providing energy for exercise without causing an insulin spike. Eat lots and lots(and I mean lots) of vegetables. All different kinds(but especially green ones). Your diet should mainly consist of vegetables. They are low in calories and have lots of vitamins and other nutrients. You don't need to bother avoiding fat so much as long as you don't eat too many carbs and take omega 3+6 supps. Also plenty of protein but surely that goes without saying...


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Walking is great. I do it all the time. I'd rather to that than go to the gym with self absorbed people. Just watch your calorie intake. Eat a lot of Protein as that fulls you up. I walk a lot and usually have 2 Protein shakes a day to curb the over snacking, makes me not feel hungry. I live around hills so I usually get a good work out when I walk.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

I've finally started losing weight this past year. Since september i've dropped from 271 pounds all the way to 219. I've went from a pant size of 40(and those were getting tight as hell) to a size 36(and those are starting to get loose around my waist. It's amazing what cutting out soda does for you. I drank about a 2 liter bottle a day and my diet was for crap. Every week I'd call in a large pizza and scarf the whole thing down in one setting. Fruit and Veggies were almost non existant to my diet. Now though I'm very careful about watching the calories that go into my body, i'm drinking only water now. I eat way more vegetables and fruits, cut out the fast food to once a month only. 

It's helped my anxiety to a point although I still don't think I look that great. I need to kick in some exercise to tone myself up. I do that and I think i'll be feeling better about my appearance.


----------



## synonyms with anonymous (May 23, 2012)

If you really hate working out in front of people, like me, then I would try a program like P90x or insanity. Plus it's waaaaaay cheaper than a gym membership. If you're really out of shape they're gonna kick your butt but it's definitely worth it in the end.

Send me a private message and I can tell you a website where you can stream both P90x and insanity for free


----------

